
Morgan Beller, the 26-year old woman behind Facebook’s Libra - tempsy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/20/facebook-libra-partly-created-by-female-engineer-morgan-beller.html
======
Sushi-san
Why does she need to be listed as a "female engineer" instead of an
"engineer"?

~~~
tempsy
Where does it say she’s an engineer? She’s not an engineer as far as I
understand, she was a VC and in corporate development...the biz and strategy
side.

~~~
Sushi-san
The caption of her picture says, "Facebook Vice President David Marcus is the
face of the company’s Libra digital currency, but the original driving force
was a 26-year-old female engineer named Morgan Beller."

~~~
tempsy
Just a mistake then. Nowhere in the rest of the article does it say anything
about her being an engineer.

